# Huaraz, fotos :D



## AqPCityX (Nov 24, 2010)

*Huaraz*​
les muestro fotos de esta bonita ciudad de la sierra peruana, Huaraz es la capital del Departamento de Ancash..


----------



## kikethegreat (Nov 26, 2006)

Bonitas fotos, como se llama ese condominio? es para cualquier persona o para los profesionales de las minas?


----------



## skyscrapercity-CHB (Apr 18, 2009)

Muy bonito  
tienes fotos de ese condominio?


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Buenas tomas, falta mas areas verdes dentro de la ciudad, mas árboles y jardines.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hace poco un amigo estuvo por Huaraz, el frìo es terrible (segùn èl) ... buenas fotos.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Bonitas fotos, los nevados majestuosos.


----------



## RENOVADO (Jul 23, 2010)

El paisaje de todo el Callejon de Huaylas es espectacular pero la ciudad de Huaraz esta muy descuidada....empezando desde la carretera, la entrada a la ciudad es realmente desagradable....la Plaza de Armas y las calles alrededor si las mantienen bien....el resto de la ciudad esta totalmente descuidada y el ornato brilla por su ausencia...las autoridades tienen dinero producto del Canon...que esperan para mejorar toda la provincia que esta muy atrasada...estuve el año pasado por esta zona y me dio mucha pena que no sepan invertir bien el dinero.....pero repito...el paisaje es espectacular..


----------



## juanchristian (Jun 25, 2008)

Qué ricas casitas.


----------



## AqPCityX (Nov 24, 2010)

gracias por sus comentarios,mas fotos


----------



## Kykyou (Nov 18, 2010)

bellisma Huaraz :yes:.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Muy buenas fotos, tiene barrios tranquilos y que pasan piola.


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Huaraz es Huaraz, espero regresar pronto.


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

buenas pics ^^


----------



## MisteryWorld (Nov 13, 2008)

Bellisimas ciudad!!!!!!!!!!!!!! tiene una geografia impresionante


----------



## MonikaAQP (Mar 10, 2009)

AqPCityX said:


> gracias por sus comentarios,mas fotos


:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana: queremos ver mas fotos


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Qué tal soool!!! superó mis expectativas la ciudad...


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Tiene un entrono de Lujo*


----------



## MisteryWorld (Nov 13, 2008)

Que bellas calles y el envidiable entorno geografico que tiene
Saludos


----------



## AqPCityX (Nov 24, 2010)

gracias por sus comentarios

mas fotos en la siguiente...............................................


----------



## AqPCityX (Nov 24, 2010)

..................................................................siguiente


----------



## AqPCityX (Nov 24, 2010)

*Huaraz *​


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

*ClauDia* said:


> Qué tal soool!!! superó mis expectativas la ciudad...


+1

Yo tenìa una idea diferente, este thread ayudò a cambiar mi prejuicio para bien


----------



## Romeo2201 (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh my god!!!

Que bello este paisaje,,..quiero vivir ahi!!!!

De no ser por la fea combi que se ve al fondo, pensaria que es en otro pais.


----------



## Kykyou (Nov 18, 2010)

Es un lujo para el Perú tener una joya tan linda como Huaraz!!


----------



## Romeo2201 (Mar 31, 2009)

jaja..si, y que me caigan todos los males del mundo si no llego a visitar a huaraz xD

Que hermoso..la verdad que he quedado perplejo.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

La ciudad es prácticamente nueva.

Esta era la antigua catedral que desapareció en el terremoto del 70.










Era muy bonita, de estilo colonial



















Después del terremoto quedó así:










Para ser reemplazada por esta.



















Pero actualmente, vienen culminando lo que será una verdadera catedral










Al parecer se quedaron picones con la nueva catedral de Chimbote.


----------



## walymr (Nov 14, 2005)

Uff, vivo en Huaraz ya 12 años.
Esa catedral la vienen construyendo desde ese tiempo, y no creo que sea por falta de dinero, pero aqui hay rumores de que los curas a cargo tienen manos largas.

Huaraz es una ciudad tranquila, al menos hasta ahora se puede decir eso comparandola con ciudades de la costa, pero de a poquitos invade todo aquello que hace que otros lugares se vuelvan bulliciosos e inseguros, y no me refiero a los carros.

Conozco casi toda la ciudad, en los ultimos 3 años se hizo bastante al menos en lo que respecta pistas y veredas, y como dijeron en post anteriores, es una ciudad relativamente nueva, pues se reconstruyó a partir de 1970.

Lo malo del huaracino es que sigue construyendo de manera informan, sin ningún gusto con la estética, casi todas las casas de la parte alta "que es donde se podria decir que hay un boom de construcciones domiciliarias" parecen cajones, cuadradas, eso me apena mucho.

De haber dinero hay, hay mucho, pero la corrupción impera, no se gestiona adecuadamente. Para muestra un botón: El año pasado inauguraron 2 CUADRAS, ojo, 2 cuadras de una PAVIMENTACION del Jr. Sucre "que pasa a un costado de la plaza de armas", pero saben cuanto duró la obra?, 1 AÑO. Imaginense la inoperancia.

El actual alcalde no hace nada nuevo, solo sigue con la construcción del actual centro cultural que se ubica al costado de la municipalidad "punto a favor" pero le añadió mas tiempo a la construcción, por lo que ahora según el se terminará en casi 2 años.

Lo lamentable es que los privados aqui no quieren hacer nada, solo se benefician de los atractivos turisticos, pero pideles algo, te miran feo.

Por ejemplo, en la Av. Luzuriaga "la principal de Huaraz" a solo 1 cuadra de la Plaza de armas hay muchas tiendas comerciales, sus veredas están DETERIORADAS, dan pena, creo que ni en los barrios mas marginales he visto algo parecido, parece que cayeron bombas, esto tiene 10 años aprox. pero a las tiendas no les interesa arreglar, quiere que lo haga la municipalidad, o sea, nadie lo hace. Y si hacen algo, lo hacen solo frente a su tiendita, no son capaces de unirse en una sola colecta y hacer la vereda de toda esa cuadra, por el aspecto que esto da al turismo y a sus propios negocios.

Conozco el sector turismo bastante bien, no trabajo en el, y podria decir muchas cosas. Pero si podriamos resumirlo en pocas palabras, se diria que el Huaracino de hoy, es demasiado mercantilista "en extremo diria yo" y poco unido. 

Espero esto cambie, pues se tiene una oportunidad de oro con el dinero que ingresa, pero si esto no se aprovecha seria demasido tarde en pocos años.

El transporte antes era mas ordenado, ahora por ejemplo predominan los colectivos "autos STATION WAGON", lo malo es que no estan organizados, cada uno hace lo que quiere, no hay empresas que se encarguen de la gestión, cuando quieren hacen colectivo, cuando quieren hacen taxi, los paraderos para estos autos no existen, ellos colocan su horario maximo para colectivo (hace año podias tomarlos hasta las 10pm, luego hasta las 9pm, ahora a las 8pm es muy dificil encontrar uno, puro taxi solamente, las combis se guardan a las 7pm) y la municipalidad no hace nada. Las combis ahora aumentaron, la ventaja es que son mejores que las limeñas y mas amplias (y nuevas), la desventaja es que tomaron las malas costumbres de la costa como apurar por todo, y faltar el respeto a los pasajeros, y casi siempre llevan gente de pie, a pesar de estar prohibido (en sus inicios "hace 6 años aprox" no lo hacian).

Controlar una ciudad chica no es tan complicado, el problema es que no hay voluntad politica.

Saludos


----------



## MonikaAQP (Mar 10, 2009)

Es realmente admirable como puede el hombre convivir con la naturaleza, el entorno luce impecable, felicitaciones a Huaraz por conservar el entorno en armoniosidad con su parte urbana :cheers:

:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## AqPCityX (Nov 24, 2010)

gracias por sus posts


----------



## AqPCityX (Nov 24, 2010)

*Huaraz*


----------



## theWrC (Sep 3, 2011)

El Bajopontino said:


> Después del terremoto quedó así:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hola yo soy de huaraz(pero ahora estoy estudiando en lima), esa no es la catedral y nunca lo fue , es un sagrario, el sagrario de "san sebastian" s

Sobre la construccion de la catedral el gobierno regional y las empresas mineras dan aportes regulares para que culminen aunque aun falta mucho por hacer (la ultimas ves que fui estaban terminando de colocar las vigas de acero para el techo) y si los comentarios son que los "curitas" tienen manos largas.

Aun hay mucho por hacer pero ojala que el actual alcalde cumpla sus promesas (se perdieron 8 años con el anterior)


----------



## AQPYrwing (Aug 23, 2008)

se ve muy bien huaraz y como toda ciudad de la sierra perauana se ve muy bonita


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

theWrC said:


> Hola yo soy de huaraz(pero ahora estoy estudiando en lima), esa no es la catedral y nunca lo fue , es un sagrario, el sagrario de "san sebastian" s
> 
> Sobre la construccion de la catedral el gobierno regional y las empresas mineras dan aportes regulares para que culminen aunque aun falta mucho por hacer (la ultimas ves que fui estaban terminando de colocar las vigas de acero para el techo) y si los comentarios son que los "curitas" tienen manos largas.
> 
> Aun hay mucho por hacer pero ojala que el actual alcalde cumpla sus promesas (se perdieron 8 años con el anterior)


Bueno, cuando fui a Huaraz hace 11 años, y cuando buscabas en internet hasta hace un par de años, esa iglesia aparecia como la catedral de Huaraz.

Sin embargo, gracias por la aclaración, al final de cuentas, la verdadera catedral es la que está en construcción.


----------



## Kykyou (Nov 18, 2010)

muy linda Huaraz


----------



## MonikaAQP (Mar 10, 2009)

AqPCityX said:


> *Huaraz*


lo que me agrada mas es que es una ciudad muy limpia y con paisaje espectacular 

pero tambien deberian hacer algo con esos que pintan graffitis hno:


----------



## theWrC (Sep 3, 2011)

Esos pandilleros..... si la ciudad es limpia en general... pero lo que siempre me molesto fue la poca cantidad de arboles(y eso que vivo por una alameda) y que no hallan lugares de esparcimiento


----------



## Kykyou (Nov 18, 2010)

mas fotos


----------



## opinion (Sep 14, 2006)

que ciudad para mas HERMOSA.


----------



## tokitoD (Jan 17, 2011)

*Mas fotos porfavor, si alguno tiene fotos del chavin de huantar porfavor posteen*


----------



## theWrC (Sep 3, 2011)

tokitoD said:


> Mas fotos porfavor, si alguno tiene fotos del chavin de huantar porfavor posteen


Sería en otro tema ya que chavin pertenece a otra provincia y seria demasiado off-topic


----------



## AqPCityX (Nov 24, 2010)

*gracias por sus comnts*

*HUARAZ*


----------



## Kykyou (Nov 18, 2010)

lindo lindo me encanto .


----------



## theWrC (Sep 3, 2011)

Ese cielo que extraño tanto!


----------



## MaximusGladiator (Oct 25, 2011)

Kykyou said:


> lindo lindo me encanto .


 igual .


----------



## Delacorrs (Oct 26, 2011)

muy linda muy linda:banana:


----------



## Tantan_21 (Nov 29, 2008)

Me impresionó Huaraz!... 

Se ve muy limpia y con un relativo orden urbano.

El entorno... ESPECTACULAR. Ojala sepan aprovecharlo aún mejor.


Slds!


----------



## Jesuco (Feb 4, 2009)

mas q todo sus paisajes son unicos! es una ciudad encantadora! tuve la oportunidad d conocerla volveria a ir es muy paja! gratos recuerdos!


----------



## Delacorrs (Oct 26, 2011)

un entorno paradisiaco:cheers:


----------



## AqPCityX (Nov 24, 2010)

asi es seguimos ...=D


----------



## AqPCityX (Nov 24, 2010)

HUARAZ​


----------



## Xtremizta (Feb 23, 2010)

*POR Q TENIENDO CIUDADES COMO HUARAZ, Y TENIENDO A LOS ANDES NO TENEMOS UNA SELECCION DEPORTIVA CON DEPORTES DE INVIERNO? SERIA POSIBLE EN UN FUTURO?

BTW Q LINDA CHICA  ME ENCANTA SU SONRISA*


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

que recuerdos de un viaje de mi niñez y de mi viaje de promo  Huaraz es hermosa!


----------



## Delacorrs (Oct 26, 2011)

bravazas la pics

el Huascaran tan imponente:cheers:


----------



## Copihue (Nov 20, 2005)

Los paisajes naturales son realmente hermosos en esa region del Peru.
Y la ciudad se ve bastante ordenada.
El cielo muy azul y el sol brillante, es asi todo el tiempo?


----------



## JUANJOS (Sep 25, 2008)

Es un destino inperdible en nuestro pais


----------



## NacionalSocialismo (Dec 3, 2011)

Que bellisimo lugar .


----------



## Delacorrs (Oct 26, 2011)

Copihue said:


> Los paisajes naturales son realmente hermosos en esa region del Peru.
> Y la ciudad se ve bastante ordenada.
> El cielo muy azul y el sol brillante, es asi todo el tiempo?



el clima es soleado y con cielos despejados durante todo el invierno austral(de mayo hasta setiembre) de octubre a marzo llueve



NacionalSocialismo said:


> Que bellisimo lugar .


si amigo es un lugar hermoso


----------



## NacionalSocialismo (Dec 3, 2011)

tendre que conocer muy pronto!


----------



## Romeo2201 (Mar 31, 2009)

Estuve el mes de setiembre en Huaraz, es bello, limpio y ordenado. La naturaleza que lo bordea es unica. En primavera verano debe ser perfecta. fui en setiembre y para mi mala suerte, las nubes cubrian a los nevados 

Tiene hartos atractivos turisticos...ese Callejon de Huaylas es ufff... lo maximo. Harta vegetacion , arboles altos y el cielo azul unico.


----------



## theWrC (Sep 3, 2011)

Deberían plantar más árboles


----------



## AqPCityX (Nov 24, 2010)

*HUARAZ*​


----------



## Legionario (Jan 14, 2012)

^^
Que bellos paisajes, esa ultima foto la pondria en un cuadro


----------



## Xtremizta (Feb 23, 2010)

huaraz es bellísima!


----------



## opinion (Sep 14, 2006)

POR ALGO *ES LA SUIZA PERUANA*.


----------



## EBNKIKE (Jan 31, 2011)

El huascaran es imponente , realmente hermoso .


----------



## olivosmicky20 (May 31, 2008)

en ves de que sea bellísima ,en realidad es preocupante. se nota claramente como esta retrocediendo el hielo en la cordillera consecuencia del calentamiento global . recuerdo que hace 10 años , al menos los cuatro picos tenían hielo , y ahora veo k solo el huascaran tiene hielo. ojala regrese el hielo a los nevados


----------



## AqPCityX (Nov 24, 2010)

olivosmicky20 said:


> en ves de que sea bellísima ,en realidad es preocupante. se nota claramente como esta retrocediendo el hielo en la cordillera consecuencia del calentamiento global . recuerdo que hace 10 años , al menos los cuatro picos tenían hielo , y ahora veo k solo el huascaran tiene hielo. ojala regrese el hielo a los nevados


gracias a todos por seguir el thread

que yo sepa los nevados aun siguen ahi como siempre, pero ojala el cambio climatico no afecte demasiado a esta hermosa rgion de nuestro pais.


----------



## Alexei27 (Feb 8, 2010)

Estoy entre Huaraz y Cajamarca en pasar mi vida de jubilado xD .


----------



## Celdur (Sep 5, 2008)

opinion said:


> POR ALGO *ES LA SUIZA PERUANA*.



Y podría serlo económicamente si invirtieran bien el prespuesto regional...


----------



## sajinito (Aug 26, 2008)

Este mes volverè a Huaraz despuès de 10 años y verè si hubo cambios, parece q si....veremos pues


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

Bella ciudad.


----------



## AqPCityX (Nov 24, 2010)

*siga,mos*

*HUARAZ*​


----------



## Xtremizta (Feb 23, 2010)

fue en el 2010, y ah crecido un huevo!!!! comparado a como estaba años antes.


----------



## theWrC (Sep 3, 2011)

Para nada! 

La recuerdas mal, lo único que ha cambiado es que ahora hay una invasion en uno de los cerros


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*me encanta ese nevado y el bosque que tiene* :cheers:


----------



## Live Air (Feb 25, 2011)

Todavia espero a LAN o TACA en Anta y ojala hagan un buen CC con buen diseño mirando hacia el bello huascaran...


----------



## theWrC (Sep 3, 2011)

Pero anta esta rodeada de cerros, será algo peligroso aunque eh visto noticias en el periódico 
que llegaran.... Hay muchos rumores sobre que plaza vea hará un centro comercial en la mitad del terreno del hotel huascaran


----------



## Live Air (Feb 25, 2011)

LC Peru - ex busre..llega a ANTA pero sus precios son muyyyy caros como va cobrar un ida/vuelta a 210$....por eso agarre MovilTours..tan cerca de lima y caro.....Por todo el callejon pueden hacer mini plaza vea (Huaraz-Carhuza-Caraz) y un buen CC en Huraz..Suiza Peruana el paisaje pero las ciudades parecen Katmandu en Nepal..jajajaj


----------



## AqPCityX (Nov 24, 2010)

que interesantes comentarios sigamos


----------



## AqPCityX (Nov 24, 2010)

sigo


----------



## AqPCityX (Nov 24, 2010)

*HUARAZ*


----------



## Alexei27 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bonitas fotografias, gracias por compartirlas. Una pregunta, en invierno, a cuantos grados celcius llega la temperatura en la ciudad?.


----------



## theWrC (Sep 3, 2011)

Al sol del medio dia con sol mmm 20 o 22. con lluvia de noche 6 o 8 pero te digo lo q recuerdo que vi ese día en mi celular (hace 2 semanas en huaraz)


----------



## AQPYrwing (Aug 23, 2008)

que bonitos paisajes tienen... se ve bien la ciudad


----------



## JUANJOS (Sep 25, 2008)

mas fotos!!! buenas imagenes


----------



## walymr (Nov 14, 2005)

Dejen de llamar a Huaraz "Suiza Peruana", me parece tonto y sin identidad.


----------



## walymr (Nov 14, 2005)

Alexei27 said:


> Bonitas fotografias, gracias por compartirlas. Una pregunta, en invierno, a cuantos grados celcius llega la temperatura en la ciudad?.


Tengo 2 termometros en casa, en diferentes ubicaciones.

Cuando llueve la temperatura no es tan baja, contrario a lo que la gente cree, porque cae agua lo relaciona con el frio, y no es asi.. obviamente hace frio, pero menos que cuando no llueve, puesto que las nubes forman una especie de microclima y levanta el calor acumulado.

La temperatura es entre 18 a 22 grados según como avanza el dia, y de acuerdo a los lugares, pues en Huaraz mientras en un distrito llueve, en el otro no, en la mayoria de veces llueve en todos lados.

En la madrugada, que es donde hace mas frio, en epoca de invierno/lluvias, la temperatura puede llegar a CERO GRADOS, pero el promedio se mantiene entre 3 a 10 grados.

Para la gente acostumbrada al calor (costa desde centro hasta el norte) asi la temperatura sea de 10 a 12 grados, la sensación de frio que sienten es mucho mayor, hasta que se acostumbran.


----------



## AqPCityX (Nov 24, 2010)

de acuerdo


----------



## AqPCityX (Nov 24, 2010)

*HUARAZ*​


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Gente quien vive alli.. mineros?


----------



## walymr (Nov 14, 2005)

tacall said:


> Gente quien vive alli.. mineros?


El complejo fue construido inicialmente para trabajadores de la mina (empleados, ing, etc.), pero en la actualidad no es 100%, puesto que muchos propietarios originales vendieron sus propiedades, aunque aún se mantiene un grupo importante (mayoritario).

Es mas, dentro del PINAR (el complejo de viviendas) hay un colegio llamado: HUASCARAN, y muchos de los alumnos son de ciudadanos que se dedican a otros rubros.


----------



## Legionario (Jan 14, 2012)

es impresionante Huaraz una ciudad con un entorno unico y muy envidiable , es maravillosa la ciudad , miren las calles bien cuidadas y limpias de verdad muchas de nuestras ciudades deberiamos tomar ese ejemplo, pero a la ves se ve el dinamismo de una ciudad que puja por ser mas desarrollada y contar con mayo modernidad, encantadora Huaraz.


----------



## walymr (Nov 14, 2005)

Gran parte de Huaraz está descuidada, lo malo es que las fotos no las muestran.


----------



## Legionario (Jan 14, 2012)

me muero por ver mas fotos de esta bella ciudad


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Esa catedral es eterna!!!


----------



## AqPCityX (Nov 24, 2010)

gracias por los comentarios, ya pondre mas fotos


----------



## Romeo2201 (Mar 31, 2009)

Lucila said:


> es impresionante Huaraz una ciudad con un entorno unico y muy envidiable , es maravillosa la ciudad , miren las calles bien cuidadas y limpias de verdad muchas de nuestras ciudades deberiamos tomar ese ejemplo, pero a la ves se ve el dinamismo de una ciudad que puja por ser mas desarrollada y contar con mayo modernidad, encantadora Huaraz.


No conoces Huaraz? la ciudad es calamitosa , y peor aun que los dos alcaldes de los 2 unicos distritos estan que reparan pistas y se tardan una eternidad en culminarlas.

El color predominante en Huaraz es el color ladrillo de las construcciones sin tarrajear y a medio terminar (el cancer arquitectonico del pais). Eso si, la ciudad es limpia. El entorno natural es UNICO y el mas bello del Peru. (con los nevados incluidos en el horizonte de cielo azul y nubes blancas como nieve, y los cerros verdecitos)

Otro punto a favor es que se respira paz y la comida es muy buena. Hay tiendas de todo tipo. Le falta solo un MALL con cines (solo uno, pues la ciudad es pequeña y tiene pocos habitantes). Si, en Huaraz no hay cines  ...eso es lo que mas duele. Por lo demas (cable, cable satelital, internet wifii, etc etc) ...todo ok.


----------



## AqPCityX (Nov 24, 2010)

bueno es hora de poner mas fotos


----------



## AqPCityX (Nov 24, 2010)

siguiente


----------



## AqPCityX (Nov 24, 2010)

en la siguiente


----------



## Takora (Apr 20, 2013)

La ciudad sin terrajear si no fuese por el paisaje que la rodea, eso del terrajeo es bien tipico de nuestro pais.


----------



## inksac (Oct 2, 2012)

IGUAL ES UNA LAS CIUDADES MAS BELLAS DEL PAIS


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Bella en paisajes porque después...


----------



## diggerz (Apr 9, 2010)

Que horrible esta está ciudad, preferiría que no crezca si va seguir creciendo de esa manera, que horribles edificaciones, ni una se salva, si no fuera por su bello entorno....


----------



## inksac (Oct 2, 2012)

bueno en todo caso no llega al nivel de fealdad de lima ya que por lo menos a esta le favorece su entorno......espero no lo tomen a mal


----------

